# Contrat 57h



## Fred (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je vais avoir une petite a garder, du lundi au vendredi, 57h par semaine cest beaucoup. Mais pour faire le contrat je rame un peu. Normalement on ne doit pas dépasser 2250h annuelle et je serai a 2431h. Il faut bien normalement se baser sur un contrat de 45h et le reste en heure supplémentaire ?


----------



## isa19 (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour, il y  trop d'heures  et en général on mensualise les heures complémentaires et supplémentaires mais là il faut en enlever des heures de garde car illégal. A voir avec les collègues .


----------



## Griselda (17 Août 2022)

57h/semaine ça ne peut donc pas être un accueil en Année complète, il va falloir organiser OBLIGATOIREMENT des semaines d'absences effectives de l'enfant (payées ou non, selon la négo) pour ne jamais dépasser une moyenne de 48h/semaine par tranche de 4 mois.

Si tu te contente d'avoir l'enfant absent uniquement durant tes 5 semaines de CP/an tu l'aurais 2679h/an. 
Par bloc de 4 mois tu ne peux pas l'accueillir plus de 832h ( 52sem : 12 mois = 4.33sem/mois X 4 mois = 17.33semaines/4 mois X 48h/sem ).
Or 17.33sem X 57h = 987.81h soit 155.81h en trop par tranche de 4 mois cela veut dire qu'il faut trouver à poser environ 3 semaines pour chaque blocs de 4 mois (qu'ils soient tes congés payés ou une absence sans solde programmé).

Ensuite si les PE sont certains que les semaines d'accueils seront toujours à 57h/sem il faut calculer les 57h/sem + la majoration d'HS (en général 25% mais minimum 10%) au delà de la 45eme h/sem et les avertir qu'ils devront en plus l'exonération de cotisation sur les HS qui sera ensuite calculée par PAJEmploi. Perso j'inclu les HS à la mensu pour être certaine d'être payée pour la dispo demandée, même en cas d'absence à la convenance du PE. J'integre aussi la majoration.

Je mettrais en garde les Parents: 57h/semaine hors de chez soit pour un enfant c'est énorme, cela représente plus de 11.5h/jour. Je les encouragerais à réfléchir à demander une organisation de leur planning pour éviter de dépasser 10h/jr d'accueil qui est déjà très fatigant.
Pour un enfant passer plus de semaines tranquillou avec ses Parents mais de très grosses semaines le reste du temps est loin de compenser.

Pour toi ce n'est pas terrible non plus car pour rester dans le plafond CAF, au nombre de jours d'activité payés et déclarés tu seras obligé de descendre ton taux horaire alors que ta fatigabilité sera réelle, d'autant que les semaines off ne seront pas forcément possibles de les avoir aussi avec tes autres contrats: tu ne te reposeras donc pas.

J'ai déjà eut il y a fort longtemps des 53h/sem et franchement je ne le conseille pas.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour

57 h mon dieu c est énorme 😱
Non seulement vous dépasser les 2250 h mais il faut aussi faire attention au 11 h de repos obligatoire entre le dernier enfant parti le soir et le 1 er arrivée le lendemain matin


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Août 2022)

Et faire attention aussi avec le taux horaire de ne pas dépasser le plafond caf sinon les parents auront pas la cmg


----------



## Fred (17 Août 2022)

Le mieu serait que je reduise a peut être 52h, a voir si c'est possible sur 43 semaines


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Août 2022)

C'est énorme mais les PE ont sans doute beaucoup de trajet et ne travaillent surement pas 39h ! çà existe encore ... de mon temps on travaillait 45h par semaine et on n'est pas mort !!!


----------



## Capri95 (17 Août 2022)

Au delà de l'aspect pécunier, ( je suis pas sur que vous allez y gagner) il y a aussi le temps que passe l'enfant chez vous ! c'est beaucoup et long pour un petit bout sans voir ses parents..
La fatigue sera la pour lui comme pour vous.
J'ai eu le cas lors de mon premier contrat.. le soir venant le petit était fatigué, irritable, ils voulaient ses parents ! ( je le comprenais )
Nous avons baissé à 45h00 d'un commun accord. Les PE ont peut avoir recourt aux grands-parents sur ce coup là.
Le petit comme moi étions beaucoup mieux, plus serein.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Août 2022)

Angèle tu me fais rire..
52h c'est énorme,  pour l'enfant accueilli et pour vous et votre famille !
Plus aucun moment de libre,  pas de rdv médicaux après le travail,  etc..

De plus le salaire sera moindre en taux horaire pour entrer dans les cases Cmg ! Il faut également y penser car vous aurez 7 heures d'hs qui vont venir glonfler la mensualisation mais faire diminuer le taux horaire.
Si vous partez sur 43 semaines et 5 jours, max 18 jours d'activité.  18 x plafond cmg 55€ brut  (a la louche)..
990 max brut pour 186.h33 mensualisées. Soit max 5.31 hs incluses...ben ça fait pas lourd pour autant d'heures..


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Août 2022)

Moi je veux bien faire 45h semaine, d'ailleurs c'est ce que je fais voire même un peu plus certaines semaines, mais sûrement pas pour 3€ de l'heure.


----------



## Fred (18 Août 2022)

Ca ne serait pas sur 52 semaines mais sur 42 semaines , je serai en année incomplète


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Août 2022)

Bonjour. Plus haut vous indiquez 43 semaines...
Avez vous encore vos enfants à charge ?


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Août 2022)

Generalmetal en ville sans doute mais pas en petite campagne certaines me comprendront ici ! mais vous avez raison si vous pouvez vous le permettre çà je ne le renie pas ! trop de disparités il faut que le taux horaire soit réevalué au niveau NATIONAL c'est tout ... ainsi les PE n'auront pas d'autres choix ... par contre la demande est sur 42 semaines donc cette histoire d'heures à ne pas dépassé est moyen ! mais j'avoue que pour les petits une semaine à 57h est ENORME ! j'ai eu 50h AC et à partir de 18h ma fratrie commençait à fatiguer (partaient une semaine sur 2 à 18h30) alors tata donnait la totote pour patienter mais perso je suis résistante donc pas plus fatiguée que çà j'étais encore jeune à l'époque ...  😀😉


----------



## Griselda (18 Août 2022)

Sur 43 semaines SI les semaines off sont bien d'au moins 3 semaines posées dans chaque bloc de 4 mois c'est OK.
Si tu as des enfants à charge à toi je te conseille de négocier et faire inscrire au contrat que ces semaines off seront toujours posées durant les vacances scolaires de ta zone géographique ainsi au moins tes enfants apprécieront d'avoir moins d'agitation durant leur vacances, tu appréciera aussi d'avoir un enfant en moins alors que les tiens sont à la maison.

Je rejoins Angel: au delà de 18h le soir les petits n'en peuvent plus d'être chez Nounou, c'est compliqué, ils sont très fatigués, c'est pourquoi il est bon d'alerter les PE sur ce point car dans l'interêt de leur petit bout s'ils ont une possibilité que l'un des 2 dans le couple négocie des horaires en décalé pour racourcir la journée ce serait mieux. Bien sur des fois c'est impossible mais des fois on ne s'est pas posé la question parce qu'on ne s'est pas rendu compte que le temps pour un petit ce n'est pas comme un adulte. Je me souviens d'un Papa à qui j'avais expliqué ça mais avait mis plus d'un an et demi à s'organiser, un jour alors qu'il n'arrivait plus après 18h il m'avait avoué qu'il avait été surpris de voir comme ça changeait en effet complètement l'ambiance de leurs soirées: il récupérait un enfant de bonne humeur avec lequel il pouvait passer un moment serein avant de rentrer dans la spirale du bain, du repas, du couché... Et oui ce n'est pas seulement parce que Nounou n'a pas envie de finir tard!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Août 2022)

Angèle,  je crois que vous restez figées. Rėsignėes. Des disparités il y en aura toujours car si les salaires sont plus élevés en ville, les charges aussi, donc au final ce n'est pas forcément mieux, à part pour la retraite et encore ?.
Il faut essayer quand même d'évoluer en salaire,  en expliquant par A + B, tenant compte des 15 % de reste à charge dans tous les cas.


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Août 2022)

GénéralMetal perso ce n'est pas l'envie qui me manquait d'augmenter mais je sais de façon certaine que les potentiels PE auraient été voir une collègue qui ne se serait pas gênée pour me traiter de voleuse en plus comme on m'en a fait la remarque pour mon prix de repas et goûter à 3.50 euros !!! alors vous voyez je reste figée et résignée car si je prenais d'un coup 4 euros (en expliquant par A + B) et que celles qu'ils ont déjà été voir prennent 3 euros voir moins pour une dans le village qui est au minimun légal et bien je ne les reverrais pas ! une seule fois j'ai demandé à une instit 3.50 euros de l'heure plus jamais eu de ses nouvelles ! alors il faut un taux horaire minimun plus élevé en haut lieu que celui qui nous est alloué !!! Ici nous ne sommes qu'à 25 minutes d'une ville moyenne et les PE choisissent des ass mat en campagne justement parce qu'elles prennent moins cher !!! alors c'est le serpent qui se mord la queue !!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Août 2022)

Mais non, il faut persévérer.


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Août 2022)

Je laisse cela à mes collègues désormais je n'ai plus besoin de m'inquiéter avec cela !!!


----------



## Ocelly (23 Août 2022)

C'est illégal 57h. Le max est 48h. Si vous voulez faire des semaines de 57h vous devez également en faire de 39h pour équilibrer et rester ainsi à 48h de moyenne par semaine calculé sur 4 mois. Les semaines de CP ne comptent pas ds le calcul.


----------



## Ariv42 (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour
@GénéralMétal1988, j'ai demandé une hausse de salaire à 4 euros net 25 % d'augmentations(pour une petite qui entre à l'école) pour 3 puis 2 puis 1 jours par semaine et bien je me suis fait licencier et traité de voleuse
Voilà la réalité chez nous 
Je n'ai pas osé augmenter mes repas pour les autres enfants.


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Août 2022)

Voilà Ariv42 la réalité des campagnes çà ne s'invente pas malheureusement ! il faut un minimum NET à 3.30 ou 3.50 au départ c'est tout en haut lieu ... nous en campagne on bidouille ce que l'on peut mais çà ne fonctionne pas parce que les collègues ne suivent pas et font même cadeau des HC si si je vous l'assure !!! alors on ne peut qd même pas toutes et tous déménager ...


----------



## Griselda (24 Août 2022)

Ce qui est détestable Ariv42 c'est de se faire traiter de voleuse mais la mauvaise foi et l'indélicatesse d'un PE ne doit pas te donner raison la prochaine fois de courber l'échine pour une raison simple et mathématique: oui 25% d'augmentation c'est énorme? Mais déjà un contrat sur 3 jours c'est à peine un mi-temps et un contrat sur 1 jour c'est à peine un cinquième qui t'aurait empêché d'accepter un contrat à temps plein ensuite. Donc se faire licencier est une bonne chose. Que le PE qui ne gère pas sa frustration de découvrir que non ce n'est pas parce que son enfant rentre à l'école qu'il lui coûtera pas cher (car le centre aéré n'est pas non plus à 2€ de l'h!!!) c'est son problème.

Présenter dès le départ une grille de tarif permet d'expliquer dès le début que nous avons un nombre d'enfant en simultanés à ne pas dépasser et donc que chaque contrat paie pour notre disponibilité mais aussi qu'à priori l'AM recherche un temps plein et donc un salaire à temps plein. Un PE le comprends très bien et donc n'est pas surpris s'il vient ensuite demander une réduction d'heure d'accueil qu'il y aura alors une hausse du taux horaire.
Bien sur quand toutes les collègues de son secteur courbe l'échine c'est plus compliqué de se faire entendre mais en même temps pour un contrat d'un seul jour par semaine je le laisse très volontiers à celles ci qui auront tout le loisir de continuer d'être mépriser pour un oui ou pour un non car soyons honnête ce n'est pas avec ce contrat là, même à 4€/h que tu pourra payer tes factures! Tu n'as donc rien perdu, sois en sure.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (24 Août 2022)

Bonjour d'un exemple ne faites pas de généralité ! 

Les négociations doivent êtres expliquées avec pédagogie (=reste à charge/heures travaillées ) et diplomatie.
Dans tous les cas pratiquement un passage en péri entraîne une baisse de salaire pour une disponibilité quasi égale car pas toujours simple de compléter un contrat.

Si l'employeur cité vous traite de voleuse, il n'a rien compris et vous êtes débarrassée !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (24 Août 2022)

Je partage l'avis de Griselda.

Je vais avoir un entretien bientôt et plus çà va, plus je blinde mes contrats et plus il y a d'explications.

Par ex, si je signe pour 44 semaines à 35 heures, c'est XX euros.
Si par tout hasard (ou besoin), vous me présentez un avenant à la baisse, automatiquement je présenterais un taux horaire brut plus élevé pour pallier la différence entre les deux mensus.
Pourquoi : vous m'avez engagée pour xx heures, pour être assuré que je vous réserve ma place dispo. Et 1/2/3 mois après vos besoins (réels ou pas), changent. 
J'ai donc moi, réservé cette place à XX euros, (j'ai donc pu par ailleurs refuser une autre place), il est donc logique que je rénégocie mon taux horaire.

Je me suis déjà fait avoir, comme tous le monde, par des parents qui voulaient ou ne trouvaient pas d'assmats libres, donc on bloque un temps plein ou rémunérateur (selon les besoins de chacune), et hop on lui présente un avenant qui baisse son salaire quand on est assuré qu'elle convient... Ben non. 
Si l'employeur m'insulte (car se faire traîter de voleur/se est une insulte pour moi), il va voir ailleurs. 
A un moment il faut arrêter de se lamenter si on veut évoluer. Soit on reste sur des salaires minis, et on l'assume, mais, on ne va pas se comparer aux autres, soit on négocie. 
J'habite aussi en campagne, je l'ai déjà dit, dans un bassin ouvrier, et force est de constater que les nouvelles ams ont des taux horaires bruts bien plus élevés en ratio-expérience, que moi. Donc les parents voient ce qui peut les arranger, et quelque fois jouent sur la pseudo concurrence, avec des annonces de taux plus bas alors qu'il n'en est rien.
Car ce n'est pas parce que la voisine me dit que son taux est plus bas que le mien que je vais la croire...

Il  ne faut pas être naïf/ve non plus.


----------

